# 2013 vs 2014 vs 2015 cruze



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

under50 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am in the market for a new cruze i heard there was some issues with the earlier models of he chevy cruze so i left those out of the debate. mainly i am buying this car for reliability/ fuel economy and of all the eco cars it looks the most manly. I am mainly looking at the 2LT and LTZ models so i need real world advice from owners which will be the most trouble free/great experience
> 
> ...


I have a 13 and it's hit or miss on bugs. Most my issues are only common to me. The few issues I had not gonna be an issue in 14 and 15 is MyLink and trunk button. 11-13 buttons on the trunk lid aren't waterproof and the trunk also had a tendency to open when it wants to(not just a Cruze issue, it went into a few other cars across GM apparently). 14 LTZ will be cheaper than the 15 usually even if you found one not sold yet this late in the game. 15 you will feel the new to used price hit more plus i'm not fully sold on the front end refresh and deletes in 15. Being a 2LT/LTZ candidate, the deletes would be transparent to you at this point. 



under50 said:


> edit: 2011 should be 2015


Took care of it...


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

For the best fuel economy you'll want an ECO Manual or a CTD. For the ECO Manual 2012 and newer is good. For the CTD I'd go with the 2015.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

obermd said:


> For the best fuel economy you'll want an ECO Manual or a CTD. For the ECO Manual 2012 and newer is good. For the CTD I'd go with the 2015.


If they want leather(2LT/LTZ), the diesel is the way to go.


----------



## under50 (Jul 26, 2015)

obermd said:


> For the best fuel economy you'll want an ECO Manual or a CTD. For the ECO Manual 2012 and newer is good. For the CTD I'd go with the 2015.



I looked into the diesel though highway is impressive city mpg is a little disappointing and didn't feel it warranted the extra cost and maintenance. I'd love to get the manual if i could but i do not really see those pop up on my searches


Thanks


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

under50 said:


> I looked into the diesel though highway is impressive city mpg is a little disappointing and didn't feel it warranted the extra cost and maintenance. I'd love to get the manual if i could but i do not really see those pop up on my searches
> 
> 
> Thanks


Manual 2LT exist in 13/14 but deleted in 2015 unless you are Canadian. They pop up every now and then. It's the trim I envy much, 14 2LT RS manual.


----------



## under50 (Jul 26, 2015)

Merc6 said:


> Manual 2LT exist in 13/14 but deleted in 2015 unless you are Canadian. They pop up every now and then. It's the trim I envy much, 14 2LT RS manual.



in the DC area, i have seen maybe 1 RS trim. I am definitely looking at around 30k miles used,


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

It also depends on how you drive. I think the diesel is a highway commuting machine. I don't think it's going to be happy with short or city commutes.

I don't think there's a big difference between the 2013/14/15. The 15 does have guidelines on the backup camera and LED DRLs. So I think it comes down to if you're trying to find new or used and what price point. Used, it's going to be easier to find a 2013. New, it's going to be 2014 or 2015.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Ah that area is horrible in pricing.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Not sure about the US diesel, but my 2012 Holden Cruze diesel is used mainly in suburban driving and has given no problems in three years and gives about the same fuel economy as a Toyota Corolla. On a long trip it leaves most petrol cars way behind in economy.


----------



## pL2014 (Dec 29, 2013)

I have a '14 LTZ. 23k, Zero significant problems. 

It made funny noise about 2 weeks after I got it whenever the engine was between 2 and 2.5k rpm. It was a cabin resonance. Pulled brake/fuel lines away from the firewall and all has been well since. I also changed and regapped my plugs and did the headlight wiring upgrade, but those weren't because of any problems per se.

I do like the DRLs and trunk button on the '15s, but the trunk button is less of an issue than I thought it would be, and I'm not sure I like the look of the '15 front end.


----------



## newsguy99 (May 24, 2013)

the biggest difference is that the 14 has a 3/36 bumper to bumper. The 15 has a 2/24. Stupid for GM to do that, I think.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

newsguy99 said:


> the biggest difference is that the 14 has a 3/36 bumper to bumper. The 15 has a 2/24. Stupid for GM to do that, I think.


Wow are all the manufacturers doing that? If not GM will take a hit on that decision.


----------



## under50 (Jul 26, 2015)

newsguy99 said:


> the biggest difference is that the 14 has a 3/36 bumper to bumper. The 15 has a 2/24. Stupid for GM to do that, I think.


what the heck? 0_o well right now its between 2013 or 2014 and i think price will be a deciding factor/mileage


----------



## JoeInMilwaukee (Dec 10, 2014)

newsguy99 said:


> the biggest difference is that the 14 has a 3/36 bumper to bumper. The 15 has a 2/24. Stupid for GM to do that, I think.


2014 and 2015 Cruzen have 3 Years/36,000 Miles bumper-to-bumper and 5 Years/100,000 Miles powertrain warranties. However, in *2016* the powertrain warranty will be reduced to 5 Years/60,000 Miles.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/10-powertrain/114993-gm-axes-100-000-powertrain-warranty.html


- Joe


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

JoeInMilwaukee said:


> 2014 and 2015 Cruzen have 3 Years/36,000 Miles bumper-to-bumper and 5 Years/100,000 Miles powertrain warranties. However, in *2016* the powertrain warranty will be reduced to 5 Years/60,000 Miles.
> 
> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/10-powertrain/114993-gm-axes-100-000-powertrain-warranty.html


But that's not to say you can't get a dealer to add GMPP as part of the deal.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

ChevyGuy said:


> But that's not to say you can't get a dealer to add GMPP as part of the deal.


GMPP is still being sold? I thought GM is about to start their own version of it?


----------



## brent769 (Apr 4, 2013)

I have a 2013 2LT Manual with the RS pkg. The trunk opening annoyed me alot (very sensitive to Key Fob pushes) so I had the 2-shot relay installed (for free). I get the occasional coolant smell in the cooler months, and my coolant over flow tank is getting lower and lower, but I've been told I don't have a leak. Yeah right. I am still on my first water pump too. I've had the squeaky clutch pedal show up but it isn't consistent. Also noticed the notchy steering, but that seems to show up in the colder months as well. Warranty has been extended for it. The back seat is a bit cramped, but overall I do like the car very much. Big trunk is a plus and I get decent mileage to (well, compared to my old S-10). Oh I'm in Canada too if that makes a difference, and I am able to use 15" winter tires during the winter months


----------



## LizzieCruze (Feb 17, 2014)

I have a 2014 LT. I am still loving it! automatic, silver. I am guessing that the 2015 is as trouble free.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

[quotei looked into the diesel though highway is impressive city mpg is a little disappointing and didn't feel it warranted the extra cost and maintenance. I'd love to get the manual if i could but i do not really see those pop up on my searches][/quote]
my 15 ctd gets 33 mpg city and more if i plan ime to drve effecently


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Merc6 said:


> GMPP is still being sold? I thought GM is about to start their own version of it?


I don't know the details - what I meant is whatever GM is selling and not third party that might be pushed by the dealer.


----------



## mitchd123 (Jul 27, 2015)

Two months ago I finally found a 2014 LTZ RS with 6k miles. It was $15,488 USD + I traded in a beat minivan worth about $800. 

I searched and searched for the LTZ, for the passive entry. It's so nice to never take the key out of your pocket again. Remote start is a huge bonus. As soon as I walk out of a store, I start the car from across the parking lot, and get the AC / auto climate control going. 

The only thing I find annoying about the car is the radio. The sound is fine, but the bluetooth stutters occasionally on music streaming and won't reconnect. Its the radio, not my phone. You also can't remove things like AM and Satellite from the source menu, etc. You can customize the home screen, but I wish you could completely remove options like AM when toggling though sources. Another minor thing is usually the driver or pass will bump the big round climate control knobs with their knee and turn off the automatic climate control. 

Advice, keep looking. With the 16's coming out, now is the time to buy, but it's a buyers market. Look around and find exactly what you're looking for. The internet is your friend. I searched a 75 mile radius for a couple of months until I found what I wanted. Also watch out for hidden dealers fees. Once you find it, stay calm. They don't sell that quickly, so negotiate. I was originally looking for an older one with higher miles for less money, but the 14 LTZ's were so close to the 13 LTZ's that it was a no brainer to get the 2014. The price to a 2015 jumped because you take the depreciation hit driving it off the lot. 

Also low miles don't add that much to the price. If you figure the car is good for 100k miles, then think about the % used. One with 50k miles has used up half it's life. Sure the car will go past 100k, but over 100k kills any resale value. In most cases you're better off buying the lower miles and paying the delta. A lightly used lease turn-in with 25k isn't that much more expensive than a used rental car that's had 50k hard miles on it. Good luck!


----------



## DECruzer (Jul 19, 2015)

It took a bit of internet searching, but found a few '14 models still out there and with the GM incentives, it makes new look a lot better than used. Drove 3 hours to buy my '14 CTD 2 weeks ago. Worth it!


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Because the Holden Cruze is RHD, my passenger occasionally changes the temperature setting either up or down. As my wife is my main passenger and is aware of the issue it doesn't happen very often.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

> The only thing I find annoying about the car is the radio. The sound is fine, but the bluetooth stutters occasionally on music streaming and won't reconnect. Its the radio, not my phone. You also can't remove things like AM and Satellite from the source menu, etc. You can customize the home screen, but I wish you could completely remove options like AM when toggling though sources. Another minor thing is usually the driver or pass will bump the big round climate control knobs with their knee and turn off the automatic climate control.


same tin happens when I use Bluetooth from m htc. I figured maybe the phone was the issues. now ill have to take it back to the dealer,


----------

